# Javafx - Separator - Faded Edges



## Hesk (20. Jan 2014)

Hallo!

Hat jemand Beispiele für CSS-Gestaltung eines Separators?
Hätten gern dass die 2 Enden faden.

Danke, lg


----------



## dzim (20. Jan 2014)

Findest du z.B. in der _caspian.css_ finden:

[c]jar xf jfxrt.jar com/sun/javafx/scene/control/skin/caspian/caspian.css[/c]

Ich habe sie im CSS nur leicht verändert:

```
.separator .line {
	-fx-border-style: solid;
	-fx-border-width: 0.083333em; /* 1 */
}
```


----------



## Hesk (22. Jan 2014)

Habs nun so gelöst:


```
.separator
{
    -fx-background-color: radial-gradient(focus-distance 0% , center 50% 50% , radius 60% , #9BB6CC, white);
    -fx-background-radius: 2;
	-fx-padding:1;
}

.separator *.line 
{ 
	-fx-border-style: solid;
	-fx-border-width: 0px;
}
```


----------



## dzim (22. Jan 2014)

Ah cool! Daran hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Danke für die Lösung!


----------

